# Custom tag and lining. Does anyone know what the correct term is called?



## youngriley (May 10, 2011)

I'd like to do something similar to the inside of my shirts.
Does anyone know what the blue piece inside of the shirt is called?









About what size do you think this tag is?









I appreciate your help.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

The blue piece is called a "neck tape."

The hem tag is probably 1"x1" or maybe a little smaller.


----------



## youngriley (May 10, 2011)

Very much appreciated.


----------

